
Ask HN: Did IT matter? - mrspeaker
In 2003 there was a Harvard Business Review article by Nicholas Carr titled &quot;IT Doesn’t Matter&quot;. It argued that companies had greatly overestimated the strategic value of IT, which was providing a diminishing competitive advantage and was becoming just another commodity, like electricity.<p>At the time it seemed like it was hugely controversial and ruffled a lot of feathers.<p>Was there any fallout from that article in the industry? To what extent was it correct, and to what extent was it nonsense?
======
mtmail
Full text of 'IT Doesn't Matter"
[http://www.roughtype.com/?p=644](http://www.roughtype.com/?p=644)

List of reactions compiled by the author
[http://www.nicholascarr.com/?page_id=99](http://www.nicholascarr.com/?page_id=99)

------
antocv
The idea is new to me now, but looking back from what Ive seen the last 7-8
years, especially since ycombinator and "startups" becoming hot everywhere,
and everyone and their dog starting a startup, the outcome is, candycrush like
games for the masses. Easy fun, just look at reddit, it was a place of
discussion, now its a place where people take a shit together.

While real problem domains remain unsolved and have diminished in development,
such as healthcare.

